# 1 Corinthians 10:13



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

*"No temptation has seized you except what is common to man. And God is faithful; he will not let you be tempted beyond what you can bear. But when you are tempted, he will also provide a way out so that you can stand up under it." (NIV translation)*

If this were true why have so many people committed suicide?


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> *"No temptation has seized you except what is common to man. And God is faithful; he will not let you be tempted beyond what you can bear. But when you are tempted, he will also provide a way out so that you can stand up under it." (NIV translation)*
> 
> If this were true why have so many people committed suicide?


Suicide is the ultimate way out, isn't it?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

egodeath said:


> Suicide is the ultimate way out, isn't it?


It's a way out, but I don't think it's the ultimate way out. The ultimate way out would be learning to live in peace and be content with ourselves and to experience living that while living out our dreams. That's what I think.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2009)

surfingisfun001 said:


> egodeath said:
> 
> 
> > Suicide is the ultimate way out, isn't it?
> ...


You are a wise Jedi


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> *"No temptation has seized you except what is common to man. And God is faithful; he will not let you be tempted beyond what you can bear. But when you are tempted, he will also provide a way out so that you can stand up under it." (NIV translation)*
> 
> If this were true why have so many people committed suicide?


Well the NIV is garbage.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

egodeath said:


> Suicide is the ultimate way out, isn't it?


What are your thoughts, is suicide the ultimate way out of something beyond what we can bear?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Conjurus said:


> Well the NIV is garbage.


J!!!!!!! Good to see you around man!!! What version do you read?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

MassagePatriot said:


> You are a wise Jedi


 :shock: I've been called many things, but never a wise Jedi.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> What are your thoughts, is suicide the ultimate way out of something beyond what we can bear?


Like Hamlet said:

"To be, or not to be: that is the question:
Whether 'tis nobler in the mind to suffer
The slings and arrows of outrageous fortune,
Or to take arms against a sea of troubles,
And by opposing end them? To die: to sleep;
No more; and by a sleep to say we end
The heart-ache and the thousand natural shocks
That flesh is heir to, 'tis a consummation
Devoutly to be wish'd. To die, to sleep;
To sleep: perchance to dream: ay, there's the rub;
For in that sleep of death what dreams may come
When we have shuffled off this mortal coil,
Must give us pause: there's the respect
That makes calamity of so long life;
For who would bear the whips and scorns of time,
The oppressor's wrong, the proud man's contumely,
The pangs of despised love, the law's delay,
The insolence of office and the spurns
That patient merit of the unworthy takes,
When he himself might his quietus make
With a bare bodkin? who would fardels bear,
To grunt and sweat under a weary life,
But that the dread of something after death,
The undiscover'd country from whose bourn
No traveller returns, puzzles the will
And makes us rather bear those ills we have
Than fly to others that we know not of?
Thus conscience does make cowards of us all;
And thus the native hue of resolution
Is sicklied o'er with the pale cast of thought,
And enterprises of great pitch and moment
With this regard their currents turn awry,
And lose the name of action."

When life gets too hard, there's always the knife. What stops us from suicide is fear of the beyond, or of the act itself. Happiness and peace is, of course, better, but when things get bad it's hard to throw the switch and fix everything. I'm not advocating suicide; I'm suggesting that perhaps under the direst of circumstances it should be permissible. The more religious here won't like this, and will tell me that God will fix everything if ye have faith and that suicide is never an option, but I'd rather not debate.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I respect that posture and attitude and find truth in there as well.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Conjurus said:
> 
> 
> > Well the NIV is garbage.
> ...


How's it goin K?? 

I use the KJV and until further notice the ESV. The reason I don't use the NIV is because it was written using a text that disappeared for years while the KJV text has been available since it was written. Since I believe in God, I don't believe he'd allow his word to not be around for man to read. Since the NIV is different from the KJV text, the NIV text must be corrupted. Some of the manuscripts for it were literally found in a trash can. As for why I believe in God in the first place- You either ask yourself did God make it or did it make itself? It's pretty much whatever makes the most sense to you from there.

As far as your question- I will answer that for you soon.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

1 Corinthians 10:13 (King James Version)

13"There hath no temptation taken you but such as is common to man: but God is faithful, who will not suffer you to be tempted above that ye are able; but will with the temptation also make a way to escape, that ye may be able to bear it."



surfingisfun001 said:


> If this were true why have so many people committed suicide?


I havn't studied this before. I mean, I've read the verse, but I havn't studied what the bible teaches about suicide. I'm going to ask some people and do a little reading.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

From what I understand it is concidered a deadly sin and you go to hell for it. I could be wrong tho. I dont think anyone should commit suicide, And I dont think anyone should design their life around a book. I also think that every person has the right to do what they want with their own life and body, as long as it doesnt hurt anyone else that does not deserve it.

Love is the answer. True love.

I had a friend that jumped in front of a train, and while his decision to end his life was respected by us who knew him suicide is innevitably a selfish action and he most probably made alot of people suffer, his girlfriend and family and his friends.

Right up to the end he was always one of the goofiest funniest dudes, altho he did cut himself. He was also increasingly into Chaos-Gnosticism, So it?s safe to assume he read "Liber Azerate". Chaos-Gnosticism is hard to describe, it?s basically the darkest form of "satanism" there is, and is only practiced by the most elite of dark organisations/cults. I think "Order of The Black Flame" started it but I?m not sure.
It evolves around metaphysics and dimensions... I dont really know, I have "Liber Azerate" on my computer somewhere but I havent gotten around to reading it. Even tho metaphysics and things like that interest me it would probably bore me as much as the bible would.
I guess my point is, If you think the "Church Of Satan" and the "Satanic Bible" is a big deal, they are just a bunch of people playing dressup compared to the Chaos-Gnosticism people.

He was in a band called Elimi which consists of some of my oldest friends, sadly I dont hang out with them much anymore.

This is what the frontperson of the band wrote about the incident:

"Verrot dead (Suicide, October 3rd 2008).

It's with grief in our hearts we announce that Verrot has comitted suicide.
Verrot was a very good friend, brother, an excellent
bassplayer/musician and an important part of Elimi.
We respect his decision and hope he'll find his way with the dark gods of Chaos.
Let your black flame be a part of what brings forth the day of wrath.

Hell Verrot!"

Ive known these guys since we were kids so I?m not intimidated by all this stuff, as long as they dont sacrifice any animals or show suicidal signs I frankly dont care what they believe in. They respect that I dont share their beliefs.

http://www.elimi.se/


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Sorry for the wall of text btw, I dunno why I started writing so much. I stand by that Love and Friendship and Respect and Caring is the answer.


----------



## Noodles (Jun 22, 2009)

Your post holds an important message. Thank you for writing it. Im sorry for your loss my friend. Peace.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

There's a lot of answers to this question on the web, but from what I've looked up the answer is-

You have to take the verse in context with the whole chapter. This verse is talking about certain events that happened earlier in the chapter, not suicide. As for suicide, only God knows. He knows the heart of the person and ultimately judges based on that.


----------



## Bosko (Nov 9, 2007)

going on that I would have to say as a Christian in a suicidal state, religion makes sense for people who can see a way out.


----------

